# Weak pasterns or poor hoof trimming?



## SalteyLove

This buck is under two years old - do you think those pasterns are genetic or just because his toes are too long?? (he has other flaws including no pigmentation under his tail but I'm most interested in those broken pasterns!!) It is not a selenium issue - he has had BOSE.

Sale ad:
http://newlondon.craigslist.org/grd/5057204454.html

Sire (scroll to Milk Man - also bad pasterns??):
http://felicianofarms.com/boer-goats/boer-goat-bucks/

Dam (Scroll to Dancer): http://felicianofarms.com/boer-goats/boer-goat-does/


----------



## sassykat6181

I don't like his front feet either. 
Are you looking at buying him?


----------



## SalteyLove

Casually yes due to the the teat structure genetics behind him.


----------



## sassykat6181

He's also very high in the rear, or extremely sway back


----------



## nancy d

I don't think those pasterns can be brought back up. I have a couple of much older girls with broken down pasterns, They get BoSe a few times a year & regular foot trims. It's kind of embarrassing.


----------



## toth boer goats

I would pass on him, his genetics appear to have weak pasterns according to the ad and other weak pasterns there.


----------



## packhillboers

Oh my! That is a really bad problem. Poor guy! I don't think that is caused from bad hooves. He has something really wrong either in diet or in genetics or his diet was compromised when he was younger.


----------



## SalteyLove

sassykat6181 said:


> He's also very high in the rear, or extremely sway back


Yeah my photo makes his topline look terrible, I was focusing on the feet. The other photos in the add aren't bad but not good either. His withers don't blend perfectly smoothly but his topline isn't bad. He was kinda turning and standing downhill at the same time.

I suppose I'll have to pass on the pasterns, surprising as his sire is supposedly about to be ennobled and has passed visual inspections?


----------



## toth boer goats

His sire may of been ennobled at a younger age before the pasterns where to bad. 

Also keeping a goat way too heavy wears on the pasterns along with not trimming when needed.


----------

